# 원서접수



## Yurin

My friend and I were talking about university, and I asked him if he was accepted. He said "No, just 원서접수."  So...'접수' I think means...confirmation? I am not sure.


----------



## loox99

It means he just submitted documents and now is waiting for the acceptance.


----------



## Gijoe

접수-apply
원서-application


----------

